# Ice Cream's Thread



## Ice Cream (Apr 14, 2007)

This is where we can talk about what'sgoing on in the rabbit world. We can talk aboutowners,treats, toys, cages, or whatever interests you. Soif someonecantell us what they are interested in discussing, we can getstarted.


----------



## candy07 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ice Cream, I'm almost on a year with mybeautiful dutch bunnies,Ace and Lilly, I want to buy something nice forthem, i've already settled on alfa hay for treats but i need some toys!Wat should i buy for them?


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 15, 2007)

Most of the rabbits I know like somethinghanging from the ceiling that they canhitaroundwith their nose. But some would prefer something tothrow around.And make sure it is somethingsafe tochew on. Sometimes we would rather chew up our toys than play withthem.Does anyone else have any recommendations? What iseveryone else's favorite toys?

-Ice Cream


----------



## Romeo (Apr 15, 2007)

How about a chewable toy that can behung from the top of the cage or put on the floor to be thrown around.

-Romeo


----------



## candy07 (Apr 24, 2007)

good idea! thanx


----------

